# Installing 8-Current



## foo_daemon (May 1, 2009)

I wanted to play around with 8-Current and do some testing in a VM.  I _thought_ this would just involve a simple buildworld and buildkernel after grabbing the current source branch.  

I did:

```
$ sudo cvsup -g -L 2 ~/8-supfile
```

where

```
$ egrep "^[^#]" ~/8-supfile
*default host=cvsup8.us.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=HEAD
*default compress
src-all
```

It completed successfully, but the only folders in in /usr/src are sys/ and contrib/, size totaling 768K.

This is on a 7.1-RELEASE system: what am I doing wrong?


----------



## phoenix (May 1, 2009)

Wrong tag.  Use *tag=.* (that's a period) in order to get the head of the source tree.


----------



## crsd (May 1, 2009)

tag=. (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvs-tags.html)


----------



## foo_daemon (May 2, 2009)

*Solved!*

My bad; thanks guys.


----------

